# Winter Weather Advisory Posted for ...



## atkinson (Dec 3, 2010)

moved again. ???


----------



## billski (Dec 4, 2010)

It's about time.

In plain-speak, BFP says it best:

 						Usually in Vermont, winter weather initially comes in fits and  starts, and early snow and cold snap hits, then retreats fast for some  more late fall warmth.
 Finally, at some point, usually in early December, winter hits for good. This year, the start of winter in Vermont is Saturday.
 A kind of weird storm -weird because it’s going backwards – is off  the Maine coast and is heading westward. That means snow is coming to  Vermont this weekend.
 Most of it will fall over the northern half of the state, especially away from the Champlain Valley. A winter weather advisory is up for north central and northeastern Vermont Saturday afternoon through Sunday for an expected four to eight inches of snow.
 Everybody will see some new snow on the ground, and there’s no sign  temperatures will get above the mid 30s for more than a week. In fact,  it will keep getting colder all week, and we’ll have typical midwinter  weather probably by Friday. (lows near 10, highs in the 20s)
 So, if you didn’t get your fall chores done, you’re out of luck. If  you are looking forward to winter sports, now’s your time to rejoice.


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 4, 2010)

Monday-Tuesday is looking better too for NVT thru N ME!  Will be watching closely.  I'm at a weather conference today but will be checking in periodically and monitoring the trends with this early week snow!  

Cheers!


----------



## psyflyer (Dec 4, 2010)

3 inches on the ground so far on Burke mt.


----------



## Masskier (Dec 4, 2010)

psyflyer said:


> 3 inches on the ground so far on Burke mt.



Please keep the updates coming.


----------



## psyflyer (Dec 4, 2010)

Masskier said:


> Please keep the updates coming.



It flurried all day but with no new accumulation.  The interesting thing is that I drove to Lyndonville and they had almost no measurable amounts of snow on the ground, while up here on the mountain it looks as if we just got dumped on.  Hopefully overnight we should get some more snow, in which case we will probably hike as there would be enough to ride on.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, accumulations yesterday were a little less than desired :sad:  and we're not expecting much today with light winds, but we'll look ahead to Monday-Tuesday for the next chance....fingers crossed!


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 5, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Well, accumulations yesterday were a little less than desired :sad:  and we're not expecting much today with light winds, but we'll look ahead to Monday-Tuesday for the next chance....fingers crossed!


Yea, this weekend kinda fizzled. Wish I could get some mid-week days off but I will have to await next weekend when there will be enough base for skiing any non-rocky trail. If we get a little storm prior to next weekend and a foot this mid-week, next weekend will be one of my favorite perfect storms: not much terrain open and a ton of powder on a thin but deep enough base. Bring it!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 5, 2010)

Just checked out snowforecast.com, and they're calling for over foot Monday through Tuesday for Sunday River.  Just switched a shift so you know who has Wednesday off!  Sweet times!


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 5, 2010)

Johnskiismore said:


> Just checked out snowforecast.com, and they're calling for over foot Monday through Tuesday for Sunday River.  Just switched a shift so you know who has Wednesday off!  Sweet times!



Northern Maine has the best shot at this so I hope this works out for you John!


----------



## billski (Dec 5, 2010)

Johnskiismore said:


> Just checked out snowforecast.com, and they're calling for over foot Monday through Tuesday for Sunday River.  Just switched a shift so you know who has Wednesday off!  Sweet times!


You're not looking so good.  I recommend you take off Wednesday.  You should be all refreshed when you come back.   
Funny isn't it, when you take an R&R day off, you come back more tired than when  you left, but you've got this grin on your face....


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 5, 2010)

billski said:


> You're not looking so good.  I recommend you take off Wednesday.  You should be all refreshed when you come back.
> Funny isn't it, when you take an R&R day off, you come back more tired than when  you left, but you've got this grin on your face....



I'll suffer through it, take one for the team!


----------



## psyflyer (Dec 6, 2010)

Yesterday on Burke we had gotten not much but overnight we got some more goods.  We have a solid 6 inches at circa 1500 feet and the top part of the mt looks very frosty.  Looks good enough to hike up.


----------



## psyflyer (Dec 6, 2010)

Forgot to mention it still snowing pretty good.


----------



## billski (Dec 6, 2010)

A quick look up and down cams on the green mt. spine, shows pretty good snowfall.  It's going to be a "plowable event" quite soon!


----------



## John W (Dec 6, 2010)

Issued by The National Weather Service
Burlington, VT 
10:36 am EST, Mon., Dec. 6, 2010

... WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT UNTIL 1 PM EST TUESDAY... 

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN BURLINGTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY... WHICH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 1 PM EST TUESDAY. 

* LOCATIONS... THE VERMONT SIDE OF LAKE CHAMPLAIN... CALEDONIA... WASHINGTON... ESSEX AND EASTERN ADDISON AND RUTLAND COUNTIES IN VERMONT. IN NEW YORK... NORTHERN FRANKLIN AND WESTERN ESSEX COUNTIES. 

* HAZARDS... MODERATE SNOW. 

* ACCUMULATIONS... 3 TO 8 INCHES... WITH HIGHEST AMOUNTS TOWARDS HIGHER ELEVATIONS. 

* TIMING... THIS MORNING THROUGH TUESDAY AFTERNOON. 

* IMPACTS... SNOWFALL WILL IMPACT AREA ROADWAYS... MAKING DRIVING HAZARDOUS AT TIMES. 

* WINDS... WEST TO NORTHWEST WINDS 10 TO 15 MPH... WITH GUSTS NEAR 25 MPH. 

* TEMPERATURES... HIGHS IN THE MID TO UPPER 20S. LOWS IN THE MID TO UPPER TEENS. 

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS... 

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW MEANS THAT PERIODS OF SNOW WILL CAUSE TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR SNOW COVERED ROADS AND LIMITED VISIBILITIES... AND USE CAUTION WHILE DRIVING.


----------



## Masskier (Dec 6, 2010)

psyflyer said:


> Yesterday on Burke we had gotten not much but overnight we got some more goods.  We have a solid 6 inches at circa 1500 feet and the top part of the mt looks very frosty.  Looks good enough to hike up.



Any pictures ??   Things are shaping up for some good early season fun.


----------



## billski (Dec 6, 2010)

Masskier said:


> Any pictures ??   Things are shaping up for some good early season fun.



Yeah, just go look at some web cams.

Go to my page, scroll to the bottom, click on the webcam map
http://www.iabsi.com/public/ski/#cams

and

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/btv/html/cams.shtml


----------



## Masskier (Dec 6, 2010)

billski said:


> Yeah, just go look at some web cams.
> 
> Go to my page, scroll to the bottom, click on the webcam map
> http://www.iabsi.com/public/ski/#cams
> ...



Hey Bill,

Good stuff on your web page.  I book marked it for future reference.


----------



## psyflyer (Dec 6, 2010)

Masskier said:


> Any pictures ??   Things are shaping up for some good early season fun.



Sorry Masskier no pictures.  But we did just come back from hiking almost to the top.  It was phenomenal and much more snow than I expected.  10-12 inches so far and currently snowing heavier than ever since it started a couple of days ago.  We rode down all ungroomed and it was super sweet.  A little hard but very enjoyable and plenty of snow.  It was great and there is at least 1 foot past 3000 feet.  Since we left, around 1:30pm, there is an extra 1-2 inches and its coming down heavy.  Groomers were out on Warren's way working the snow in, because of it we chose Bear Den almost the whole way down.  Then we cut over into Knightslayer which is the new bike trail and it was so much fun.  Burke is set for an awesome opening day.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 6, 2010)

Three inches at my house, about five inches on North Peak @ Loon when I left there at 2 today.  I'm liking this bonus snow!


----------



## millerm277 (Dec 6, 2010)

Heavy snow from about 25min north of Scranton to Binghamton, looked like it was getting worse heading in the direction of Syracuse as of 4pm. (I got off at Binghamton though).


----------



## onedkcharette (Dec 6, 2010)

billski said:


> Yeah, just go look at some web cams.
> 
> Go to my page, scroll to the bottom, click on the webcam map
> http://www.iabsi.com/public/ski/#cams
> ...




 i bookmarked your page as well. nice!!!


----------



## billski (Dec 6, 2010)

Masskier said:


> Hey Bill,
> 
> Good stuff on your web page.  I book marked it for future reference.



Thanks guys.   I posted it there mostly for myself, but happy to see others use it.  It's how I get a 10-minute assessment of a potential powder day and make a quick call which way to point the ski-mobile.


----------



## billski (Dec 6, 2010)

8" in the parking lot at BV and "at least twice that on the summit" at 4pm.


----------



## nelsapbm (Dec 6, 2010)

We just got bumped up to a warning where I live....have 6" so far at about 200' elevation in the Champlain Valley. I imagine the mountains are getting pounded.


----------



## billski (Dec 6, 2010)

BTV just jacked up their forecasts.  Maroon!


----------



## billski (Dec 6, 2010)

why is this storm staying only on the e and w fringes of the southern greens?    grrrr.


----------



## nelsapbm (Dec 6, 2010)

'Cause Northern VT is the best 
I'm on the edge of the dark blue/lt blue and we've got 6...so we'll see!


----------

